# Sports score graphics and ticker look terrible on new TV everything else looks amazing



## Cmrklr

So, I just bought a new 4K tv. Samsung ku6300 series. The picture is insanely good. Watching football today and the ticker at the bottom and the score graphics as well as player headshots look like jpgs saved at a quality of 5/100. Checked the tv I just unhooked. Same images look just fine. Any idea why this is? Is there a setting I'm missing? Literally everything else looks amazing. Checked another channel, images also look bad but not as bad as ABC. Driving me crazy, any help is appreciated


----------



## ejbvt

Cmrklr said:


> So, I just bought a new 4K tv. Samsung ku6300 series. The picture is insanely good. Watching football today and the ticker at the bottom and the score graphics as well as player headshots look like jpgs saved at a quality of 5/100. Checked the tv I just unhooked. Same images look just fine. Any idea why this is? Is there a setting I'm missing? Literally everything else looks amazing. Checked another channel, images also look bad but not as bad as ABC. Driving me crazy, any help is appreciated


Same TV, same observation. Just got it the other day and I noticed it on all the graphics on Thanksgiving football and it's even worse with college. It's like the picture and graphics are not from the same screen. The game is nearly 4K and the graphics are barely SD. I have noticed it is worse on locals than national channels, but not much.

Make sure you have all the motion junk off (or nearly off) and that should help with the ticker clarity, at least it did for me. If they're going to put all that annoying crap on the screen, at least make it look good!

It's not all graphics on all channels for me, but the big sports channels are the worst offenders. News graphics are usually the quality you'd expect. Fine print on commercials I've never been to read before is clear as day. Maybe I was used to the crappy ones, but the AXSTV basketball games looked fine. CBS isn't nearly as bad as, say, ESPN. ESPN had a game on the other nights and the logo in the score graphic was so bad I couldn't tell what it was.

But like you said, everything else is gloriously spectacular. The movie channels, most shows, game action - flawless and perfect blacks and whites, even in motion. Even the SD channels on Directv look better. I tried to watch some streaming 4K but my Internet is pretty crappy and it would pause a lot.


----------



## Cmrklr

Ugh. I hate that that is all I can see. I mean the game is mind blowing the. Up pops a graphic and it's horrific. 720p vs 1080i channels are noticeably different. But the graphics still look bad at 1080i. I mean I watched grand tour on prime last night and my wife commented that my mouth was open because it looked so nice, and the tv told me the resolution of the source was to low. The dang tv was taunting me that it could look better, but a simple score graphic looks like ass warmed over


----------



## jimmie57

Cmrklr said:


> So, I just bought a new 4K tv. Samsung ku6300 series. The picture is insanely good. Watching football today and the ticker at the bottom and the score graphics as well as player headshots look like jpgs saved at a quality of 5/100. Checked the tv I just unhooked. Same images look just fine. Any idea why this is? Is there a setting I'm missing? Literally everything else looks amazing. Checked another channel, images also look bad but not as bad as ABC. Driving me crazy, any help is appreciated


If the text looks bad / fuzzy it is usually, at least for me, that the contrast and possible the sharpness is turned up too high.
I also got a new 4k Samsung KU7000 this week and it is awesome. I flipped from channel to channel for 4 days now and tried all the different picture settings and found that I like the Natural one the best after tweaking the brightness, sharpness and the dynamic contrast.
I never changed the motion control. It is set to Auto and works just fine.
Old movies like The Magnificent Seven are just like being in a movie theater. Wow.


----------



## ejbvt

Cmrklr said:


> Ugh. I hate that that is all I can see. I mean the game is mind blowing the. Up pops a graphic and it's horrific. 720p vs 1080i channels are noticeably different. But the graphics still look bad at 1080i. I mean I watched grand tour on prime last night and my wife commented that my mouth was open because it looked so nice, and the tv told me the resolution of the source was to low. The dang tv was taunting me that it could look better, but a simple score graphic looks like ass warmed over


There must be a way of disabling that taunting message. Sometimes it pops up with the taunt with the source info screen behind it and it clearly says HD 1920x1080i. You know, the resolution that was "mind blowing" just 10-15 years ago... and now is "too low..."


----------



## jimmie57

ejbvt said:


> There must be a way of disabling that taunting message. Sometimes it pops up with the taunt with the source info screen behind it and it clearly says HD 1920x1080i. You know, the resolution that was "mind blowing" just 10-15 years ago... and now is "too low..."


I don't get that message about unsupported mode, input signal too low.

Some settings that might affect that are.

In the DTV receiver, set resolutions to only 720p and 1080i, Native to ON.

In the TV, HDMI Color to ON.

For my TV and lower model numbers it says it has to be plugged into HDMI 1. Higher model numbers ( the SUHD sets ) can configure each HDMI port.


----------



## ejbvt

jimmie57 said:


> I don't get that message about unsupported mode, input signal too low.
> 
> Some settings that might affect that are.
> 
> In the DTV receiver, set resolutions to only 720p and 1080i, Native to ON.
> 
> In the TV, HDMI Color to ON.
> 
> For my TV and lower model numbers it says it has to be plugged into HDMI 1. Higher model numbers ( the SUHD sets ) can configure each HDMI port.


I have tried the native on and off with the new set and the message pops up even more! Whenever it goes from a 1080i to 720p channel and back, it comes on.
I didn't realize that about HDMI1. I stuck my input into HDMI2 just out of habit, I'll switch it to HDMI1 and see what happens.

Everything I have goes to the Denon to the TV. The Denon is not 4K, perhaps that has something to do with the message. Speaking of the Denon AVR, I am impressed that the input on the TV will tell you what input the Denon is on. Now, it's on Directv and there is a directv menu and the HDMI1 input is labeled "Directv" - but if I switch inputs on the Denon it will instantly change on the screen to whatever I selected.

I love the full HDMI control - switching from the TV's streaming (Netflix, You Tube) functions to the Denon, everything changes on its own just by changing 1 input. The 4K streaming services are disappointing to me personally because my Internet is not good (25) and anything over 8 or 9 minutes will play but pause a lot. When it works, it's stunning. I know 75 Internet is available here, so I am going to have to visit Comcast to see about improving that.


----------



## Cmrklr

Changed the dtv settings like you suggested and the hdmi color. Graphics look SLIGHTLY better, but still like crap. Thanks for the suggestion. Was already in hdmi 1


----------



## ejbvt

I don't think it's the TV. I think it is the channels themselves. Here's an example of what I mean from Red Zone. 

Yellow arrow: graphics look good 
Orange arrow: numbers are acceptable but logos are crap 
Red arrows: awful, even at the reduced size.

It's hard to tell the quality variance from my phone. The graphic from the New Orleans game is a close up but it's how it looks from 12 feet away.


----------



## ejbvt

Well, the Saints logo won't upload. But trust me, looks like something from the 1990s.


----------



## ejbvt

Cmrklr said:


> Changed the dtv settings like you suggested and the hdmi color. Graphics look SLIGHTLY better, but still like crap. Thanks for the suggestion. Was already in hdmi 1


I notice that the color overall is slightly better with the color adjustment on. Thanks jimmy 57! So if I had something in HDMI2 and 3, those sources would just look a little worse? That seems lame!

Who is your TV provider?


----------



## jimmie57

ejbvt said:


> I notice that the color overall is slightly better with the color adjustment on. Thanks jimmy 57! So if I had something in HDMI2 and 3, those sources would just look a little worse? That seems lame!
> 
> Who is your TV provider?


I can't say. I do not have anything else to plug into the TV.


----------



## jimmie57

ejbvt said:


> I don't think it's the TV. I think it is the channels themselves. Here's an example of what I mean from Red Zone.
> 
> Yellow arrow: graphics look good
> Orange arrow: numbers are acceptable but logos are crap
> Red arrows: awful, even at the reduced size.
> 
> It's hard to tell the quality variance from my phone. The graphic from the New Orleans game is a close up but it's how it looks from 12 feet away.


There is a noticeable difference from one channel to another for sure.
A good place for anyone to see that is to get the 205 mix channel up on the screen. Some are darker than others and some have more color than others.


----------



## Cmrklr

Direct tv. THERES a huge difference between ABC (720p) and CBS (1080i), but overall every live tv graphic looks like hell. The produced graphics loke redzone or a replay piece on a halftime show look fine. It's bizarre. I spent most of yesterday staring at ugly graphics instead of watching the games.


----------



## ejbvt

Cmrklr said:


> Direct tv. THERES a huge difference between ABC (720p) and CBS (1080i), but overall every live tv graphic looks like hell. The produced graphics loke redzone or a replay piece on a halftime show look fine. It's bizarre. I spent most of yesterday staring at ugly graphics instead of watching the games.


For some reason, two of my ABC affiliates are 1080i. The third is 720p, like most. There isn't much of a difference in the picture quality between the 3, but WVNY (720p) just doesn't look as bright and full as the others (WCVB/WMUR). For what it's worth, WVNY's sister station is the VT Fox WFFF and their picture stutters during motion and doesn't look as vivid as Fox 25 Boston, both 720p. It's like Sinclair doesn't care about their small market channels. That isn't new or exclusive to this TV or Directv. Comcast and OTA are the same. Emails are ignored.

WCVB and WMUR are Hearst and look great all the time. The VT NBC (WNNE/WPTZ) is also Hearst but their brightness is too high and local news looks even worse, compared to the current Boston NBC (WHDH), owned by Sunbeam. I do most of my NBC watching on the DNS feed, since I am lucky enough to still have it, and there are zero complaints there. Hockey has looked amazing on NBC-east and NBCSN.


----------



## ejbvt

Aside: Until now, I didn't realize there were tiny words written in whitebelow the ticker on Red Zone, Velocity Vector and Wind? System. And some numbers. I never really noticed it before, except for when the white would flicker and restart.

I have also noticed that the logos in the guide for teams (to the right on the top) look great there but the same logo on graphics, about the same size look awful. I find myself doing the same, distracted by the horrid graphics. ESPN basketball is especially bad, at least for college. But as for football today... "How can I see the dimples on the football but there is blur and distortion on the freaking score graphic? ON THE SAME SCREEN?"


----------



## jimmie57

ejbvt said:


> Aside: Until now, I didn't realize there were tiny words written in whitebelow the ticker on Red Zone, Velocity Vector and Wind? System. And some numbers. I never really noticed it before, except for when the white would flicker and restart.
> 
> I have also noticed that the logos in the guide for teams (to the right on the top) look great there but the same logo on graphics, about the same size look awful. I find myself doing the same, distracted by the horrid graphics. ESPN basketball is especially bad, at least for college. But as for football today... "How can I see the dimples on the football but there is blur and distortion on the freaking score graphic? ON THE SAME SCREEN?"


I just went to ESPN and loaded the Score Guide. It does not look good. But, as you state most all other text does look good.
I am not going to try to adjust for that since all else looks so good.


----------



## Cmrklr

Yep, I've given up. The picture looks fantastic. It took most of the early game but I'm just ignoring the 1992 jpgs now.

Even better: impaused a halftime highlight and the ticker it was showing looked fine. I mean wtf. Also they do not look bad on the 1080p vizio I just replaced.


----------



## jimmie57

My TV screen dimmed a few minutes ago. It did that yesterday and I cycled thru the different choices of Dynamic, Standard and Natural and it came back.
Today I looked into some other settings.
It has an ECO Mode and it was set to ON. Turned it to OFF and the bright picture came back.


----------



## Cmrklr

Yeah eco mode is evil. I set mine up like rtings said to and played with the backlight setting for my typical room set up and it's great.


----------



## ejbvt

Look at the Nationwide logo on the NBC ticker - it's flawless. We'll see how the faces look when they introduce themselves and tell us where they went to college.


----------



## ejbvt

jimmie57 said:


> My TV screen dimmed a few minutes ago. It did that yesterday and I cycled thru the different choices of Dynamic, Standard and Natural and it came back.
> Today I looked into some other settings.
> It has an ECO Mode and it was set to ON. Turned it to OFF and the bright picture came back.





Cmrklr said:


> Yeah eco mode is evil. I set mine up like rtings said to and played with the backlight setting for my typical room set up and it's great.


Do you guys have any idea what happened? On my TV, it used to have the Directv icon and I could do some basic functions right from there. I don't recall setting anything up, it just did it. Now it just says cable box and the options to control the Directv receiver are gone. HDMI control is on all devices.


----------



## jimmie57

ejbvt said:


> Do you guys have any idea what happened? On my TV, it used to have the Directv icon and I could do some basic functions right from there. I don't recall setting anything up, it just did it. Now it just says cable box and the options to control the Directv receiver are gone. HDMI control is on all devices.


Go over to Connections on the left and select it or just see if DirecTV is in that row of connections. If it is, use the up arrow to go up and then right arrow to move to it and select it.
Don't know what your remote looks like. For mine what I am calling arrows is a round wheel.


----------



## jimmie57

ejbvt said:


> Do you guys have any idea what happened? On my TV, it used to have the Directv icon and I could do some basic functions right from there. I don't recall setting anything up, it just did it. Now it just says cable box and the options to control the Directv receiver are gone. HDMI control is on all devices.


If your color is as intense as the picture you took, that could be affecting your graphics. The strong colors could be bleeding over onto the ones that are not as strong in the graphic.
Try turning it down 3 to 6 numbers and see what it does / looks like.
My color is set to 38, backlight is 15, brightness 44, contrast 95 on the Standard Picture Mode.
Always remember that you can scroll to the bottom of the adjustments available and there is a Reset that will put it back to Factory so you can start over if you make a mess of it. I have done that myself.


----------



## ejbvt

jimmie57 said:


> If your color is as intense as the picture you took, that could be affecting your graphics. The strong colors could be bleeding over onto the ones that are not as strong in the graphic.
> Try turning it down 3 to 6 numbers and see what it does / looks like.
> My color is set to 38, backlight is 15, brightness 44, contrast 95 on the Standard Picture Mode.
> Always remember that you can scroll to the bottom of the adjustments available and there is a Reset that will put it back to Factory so you can start over if you make a mess of it. I have done that myself.


The color in the picture is terrible. The picture in real life looks different. Even the hulu green is off in the pic. I don't understand that, I have never had that issue with taking a pic from TV. It could have been because I was sitting on the couch and zoomed in on my phone.

My settings aren't too different from yours...
Standard Pic Mode
No special viewing mode (although I tried them all to see how they ruined the pic in their own unique way)
Backlight 15
Brightness 45
Contrast 90
Sharpness 50
Color 50
Tint 50-50
Film Mode: Auto 2 (Factory default)
UHD Color: on
Digital Clean View Auto
Auto Motion Plus Custom, Judder 2
Dynamic Contrast: Low
Color Tone: Cool (that's how it was and some things look "off" when on standard, in my opinion)

I tried the Standard Mode for a few days, but didn't like it.

As for the inputs, today I have discovered that I can put whatever name on the input I want and so I changed it to Denon AVR, so now everything is labeled correctly.


----------



## jimmie57

Try this one: It takes those blinding white backgrounds, etc. and makes it look more real .

*Natural *Pic Mode
No special viewing mode (although I tried them all to see how they ruined the pic in their own unique way)
Backlight *20*
Brightness 45
Contrast *100m **Edit : 96*
Sharpness *60*
Color *42*
Tint 50-50
Film Mode: Auto 2 (Factory default)
UHD Color: on
Digital Clean View Auto
Auto Motion Plus Custom, Judder 2
Dynamic Contrast: *High*
Color Tone: *Standard*


----------



## ejbvt

I will say as for graphics and picture quality in general are fantastic on the Dan Patrick Show that I recorded on Audience earlier. Everything seems better than anything I've seen, on par with movies on HBO. The headshots for graphics are flawless and the detail and color is great. 

As for dynamic contrast, high is painful on the eyes. I will compromise with 17 for the backlight for now. As for whites, I have noticed that the whites are not blinding, there is actually variance in the color of them that I am not used to. It seems like turning all those things to high would make the whites more blinding.


----------



## Cmrklr

I have mine set as described here
http://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/samsung/ku6300/settings


----------



## ejbvt

Cmrklr said:


> I have mine set as described here
> http://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/samsung/ku6300/settings


Backlight of 4? How can you see anything?! The gaming mode it speaks of degrades the PQ of graphics - it says that right on the screen when you select, so steer clear of that. I don't know if I buy that sharpness thing either. I usually stop reading calibration posts/articles/etc that start with "movie mode" - that looks like a bad old-time-simulated Instagram filter.

Despite the adjustments, the graphics for ESPN basketball that are on now are still bad, but I do think they've improved with the tweaks I've made. At least I find it less distracting.


----------



## Cmrklr

4 with my lights on. I adjust it if I'm in the dark. But not much. It's bright as hell


----------



## ejbvt

Cmrklr said:


> Yeah eco mode is evil. I set mine up like rtings said to and played with the backlight setting for my typical room set up and it's great.


I actually turned the ECO back on a few weeks ago, and set the minimum backlight to 14. This room is very bright during the day (it's on 20 now) but it night it goes back to 14-15. I like not having to watch dark TV during the day and bright TV at night.

The main reason I am posting is this: I got a software update yesterday. Since then, there is a minor problem with the TV. Whenever it is powered on, the first line of the keyboard (Where it tells you how to use the pop-up keyboard) will come up. The only way to get it to go away is to change the input and change it back. Pressing the exit button on TV mode on the Directv remote does not make it go away like it does with any other TV function. Pressing anything on the TV's remote doesn't make it go away. It's kind of annoying!

What is the best way to talk to Samsung and inform them of this?


----------



## Rich

I just read this whole thread. About contacting Samsung support: Do let us know how you make out with that. I've had no luck with calling them. About your problems: I have no idea why all that is happening, but I'd follow *Jimmie's *advice if I had similar problems. He's helped me many times. I do have a Sammy 4K set but have no picture problems with it.

Rich


----------

